# NE Ohio fishing hotspots for 2008



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

http://recordpub.com/news/article/3234632

I can't believe that they do not have Mosquito listed for walleye. They have West Branch as #2 after Erie?????????


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

Lewzer.........I'm with you.....hard to believe it didn't even make list....... if only based on shear numbers caught and not size..... May be they know something others dont. I doubt that......or does the "EYE" fishing at Pymatuning.........or lack of (as publicized) come to mind..........Jon Sr.


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

1. PORTAGE LAKES -- another solid year in '07 for northern Ohio's premier largemouth bass factory, _which is also the state's only regularly stocked public largemouth waters. _Top bait: Rat-L-Trap.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------



Since when have largemouth been "regularly stocked" in Portage Lakes!!??


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

haha thats funny. the state doesn't have much of a bass stocking program


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Thats a Jack Kiser article..isnt it?


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Maybe they read last months issue of Ohio Fish and Game. The same issue that mentioned the "headwaters" of Berlin....go figgur! Still not sure where those headwaters are....?


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

how mosquito got so far down the list for walleye I have no clue, sizes may lack but don't they stock like 10 million a year or something crazy?


----------



## homeworker (Oct 3, 2005)

The Goodyear Hunting & Fishing Club very publicly sponsored the stocking of bass into the Portage Lakes for many years;I don't know if they still do.


----------



## collinwoodie (Sep 23, 2005)

I remember in one of Jack's articles on Mosquito crappie fishing(very positive)he mentioned "the crappie here are regularly bigger than the walleye,which is the good and the bad." That could provide a clue.
By the way, West Branch had a very good year for walleye last year, in case anybody's listening...


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

homeworker said:


> The Goodyear Hunting & Fishing Club very publicly sponsored the stocking of bass into the Portage Lakes for many years;I don't know if they still do.


With all due respect, you'd have to show me proof of that. Never heard it before...ever.
I do know they stocked Wingfoot(private),Springfield(not managed by ODNR until fairly recently) and amurs in Mogadore(managed by Akron, not ODNR then).

Not likely the ODNR is just going to let a club stock fish in public waters without extensive prior study or some other special circumstance.


----------



## TIGHTLINER (Apr 7, 2004)

Upon reviewing this article, it turns out to be a fun and semi-informative read. The opening was dead-on where he talked about watching the television shows, attending the sportsman shows, ordering from Cabelas, and trying to cure cabin fever. As far as the reports, I want to almost take them with a grain of salt, but it is always nice to read prospective on area lakes especially when a lot of literature doesnt really exist.

This article tends to make the Cuyahoga River look like one of the best fishing systems in the area. It receives as top 5 mention in 7 out of the 10 possible fish reports. Although, credit must be given where credit is do as Jack Kiser knows a ton about the Cuyahoga River, but I still remain somewhat skeptical.

For me, points of interest include:

CATFISH:

4. Cuyahoga super-deep waters off Gorge Bridge and pier at Edison truly legendary. Wide range of sizes and subspecies.

Id really like to hear some of these legendary stories. How do you get to this spot? Is this Gorge Bridge, actually the signs for the bridge that says High Bridge on the trails?

As far as subspecies are we talking Channel Catfish and a mix of Bullheads or is there Flathead Catfish in the Cuyahoga River?

And

MUSKIE:

5. Ohio River  major surprises, usually in the Cumberland Pool in the spring, areas are still a realistic scenario.

I never hear too much about people catching Muskie on the Ohio River. Are these fish being caught by accident or are they worth trolling for as one would out at West Branch or Lake Milton?


To close I am actually surprised and somewhat disappointed that the Mahoning River did not receive any type of mention whatsoever. I truly believe that this is a very under rated fishery. But hey, thats just me. Please feel free to way in with you thoughts and comments on the above questions that I have posed. TightLines!


----------



## collinwoodie (Sep 23, 2005)

I definetely remember in the dying days of the goodyear show at Chapel Hill that was the tradition to buy our licenses there.For an additional buck you could join the club.As one of the comeons I for sure remember the guys at the desk mentioning all the fishing places they helped stock and they _always_ mentioned largemouth at Portage Lakes.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

this bonehead has mosquito up there for every other fish that swims, except walleye????? im confused, has he ever fished there????


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I see the credits at the ends of the article stating

"Jack Kiser is the host of TV's "Buckeye Angler" and is a member of Outdoor Writers of Ohio. He may be reached at his buckeyeangler.com Web site.
Jack Kiser is the host of TV's "Buckeye Angler" and is a member of Outdoor Writers of Ohio. He may be reached at his buckeyeangler.com Web site."

But at the top of the article they have a Tom Nader. Seeing how much the Cuyahoga is promoted, I'd say it a Kiser article.




> To close I am actually surprised and somewhat disappointed that the Mahoning River did not receive any type of mention whatsoever.


Maybe Jack never fished the Mahoning or had a baitshop on that river??


----------



## Erterbass (Jul 4, 2005)

snake69 said:


> Maybe they read last months issue of Ohio Fish and Game. The same issue that mentioned the "headwaters" of Berlin....go figgur! Still not sure where those headwaters are....?


The headwaters of Berlin are Deer Creek Reservoir and the Mahoning River out of Westerville Lakes...

Besides Deer Creek and Westerville - can't say that there is much fishing along the creeks  

Bizarre...

Bob


----------



## eyeballs (May 1, 2005)

westerville lake???????berlin is my home lake never heard of westerville lake


----------



## eyeballs (May 1, 2005)

maybe you mean walborn........


----------



## homeworker (Oct 3, 2005)

the person you're describing above isn't the guy we knew, not by a long shot.Personal attacks should have some basis in fact.
For the record, the Kiser family _sold_ the store after fifteen or so years in business, the brothers-still my friends-sold it after their dad died.The lack of patronage would seem to have started about that time, as it _then_ somehow _folded_ in three short years.
And if mrfish42 is who I think he is(I'm a former member of the Falls Walleye Club),I think he'll agree the family is much missed.


----------



## miyot (Feb 16, 2008)

Writers write. Fisherman fish. You guys should know by now. Never believe what you read. And half of what you see. Articles are to sell magazines. Fishing lures are to catch fisherman, not fish.

10 yrs or so ago I read an article on a local lake. I had fished it all my life. It was mentioned as some of the Best Musky water in WV. Indeed I had heard of a Musky caught there once. This body of water was a silt pond for the larger lake. Great for Bluegill, not Musky. The writer had never been there.

Musky fishing on the Ohio, come on. I did catch a 16 incher once. These guys want you to buy boats, lures, poles. They want your money. They will tell you anything to get it.

I see the Ohio river mentioned as reliable for Smallmouth, That is a joke! You must decide for yourself what is real and not. Everyone seems to like to catch stocked fish. I guess most places have been stocked a time or two. Personally, I feel this stocking thing is not right.

Yes. Stock, if it is the last resort. I say fix the problems that caused the fishery decline. And you should realize that it is not overfishing, at least in most cases. They are stocking the Ohio river with tens of thousands of Smallmouth, Walleye, Largemouth, etc. Your alarm bells should be going off.

How can you tell if the fishing is good. Simple. Everyone goes there. The parking lots are full. The marina opens at 4:30am, and there is a line at 4:00 You have to wait to launch your boat. Not everyone catchs a limit, but many limits are caught. Check the fish citations, a couple mean nothing. Many means a lot.


----------



## collinwoodie (Sep 23, 2005)

I would agree with Miyot that some good healthy skepticism is neccessary in many ways, but I wouldn't shoot all the dogs cause some have fleas.For instance, there are few area fisheries as maddeningly inconsistent as the Ohio River.Yet, I've had some great days there for smallmouth, wipers, stripers, saugeye, and enormous catfish.
Two years ago , while all but a couple of the Bassmaster Championship contestants concentrated on the Mononghehala(sp.), a guy named Van Dam won the crown by fishing largely the same pool mentioned in the article-on the Ohio.I think this alone would take it out of the joke category to at least be worthy of mention, as tough as it can be.
Yes, llike most river bronzebacks they tend to run small, but the article covered that, even emphasizing use of ultra-lite gear.
Skepticism is fine, as long as it doesn't morph into full-blown cynicism.


----------



## miyot (Feb 16, 2008)

Yes, collinwoodie, I can be cynical. For me its hard not to be. River Smallmouth should not run small. 15 yrs or so ago I caught many Smallmouth in the Hannible pool. On a good day they averaged 14 inches. They had shoulders. Many went 17 inches. And an occasional 19 incher for me. I saw 20 and 21 inchers caught. They don't run small unless year classes are missing.

Hybrids don't count, they don't belong there. I never had a great day on Saugeye. Although I have on Sauger, cats, white bass, even spotted bass a long time ago. We have all had a great day on the Ohio.

As far as Van Dam winning in an Ohio river pool, that means nothing. A contest can be won by 1 ounce. That doesn't tell the story of a fishery. Why do you think they are stocking 35,000 Smallmouth in our section of the Ohio river. THEY JUST LIKE TO STOCK

I have heard the river is just inconsistent. IT SHOULDN'T BE. A fishery is worthy of mention when it is healthy, produces consistently, most year classes are present. Rebounds quickly after poor nesting yrs. etc.

You are right, I shouldn't be so cynical. You should get the book " The Fishes of Ohio " by Milton B Trautman. 700 plus pages. If you really read it you would understand what the fishery should be. And what it used to be.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Thanks for telling us where the "headwaters" are. We discussed this about a month ago when the article/magazine came out, and as I recall, no one was quite sure. Don't quote me on that, but I'm thinking it(headwaters) was in dispute.
Eye balls, Westerville is somewhere near Alliance, but I'm not sure in which direction from Alliance. I did a mapquest and came up with this, but as I'm not real familiar with Alliance, I'm not sure if it's the right lake..Maybe some folks up that way will chime in.
http://www.mapquest.com/maps/Wester...4:40.911723:-81.064819:0::/io:0:::::f:EN:M:/e


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

More steelhead caught in the lake than in the rivers? Now that's funny. Yes, you can definitely catch steelhead in the lake. But nowhere near the numbers you can in the rivers. 

Perch are hot in the Hoga? I've caught some but none bigger than 6 inches.


----------



## Erterbass (Jul 4, 2005)

snake69 said:


> Eye balls, Westerville is somewhere near Alliance, but I'm not sure in which direction from Alliance. I did a mapquest and came up with this, but as I'm not real familiar with Alliance, I'm not sure if it's the right lake..Maybe some folks up that way will chime in.
> http://www.mapquest.com/maps/Wester...4:40.911723:-81.064819:0::/io:0:::::f:EN:M:/e


Snake, my bad. The lake is called Westville, not West-er-ville like I said in my previous post.

Snake, your map had a location just a few miles west of Westville Lake. From Alliance, Westville is east by about 5 to 7 miles just south of Rt. 62. Here is a map with Westville Lake highlighted...

Westville Lake map

If you switch to aerial view and zoom out you can follow the stream (Mahoning River) from the outlet of the dam on the west end of Westville all the way to where it joins the outlet of Deer Creek Reservoir to form Berlin. Westville Lake (actually three lakes) are formed by a dam on the Mahoning River - the 'headwaters' of Berlin...

Bob


----------



## Pikedaddy (Jul 20, 2005)

Lewzer said:


> http://recordpub.com/news/article/3234632
> 
> I can't believe that they do not have Mosquito listed for walleye. They have West Branch as #2 after Erie?????????


 That was one of the worst fishing reports that I have read yet. If I didnt know better I would think that Jack wrote it.


----------



## homeworker (Oct 3, 2005)

Frankly, I'm just happy at least one fairly local paper still allows a hunting and fishing column, and even if I don't always agree with the conclusions, it's informative, written with some care, and I'm happy its there.
PD, you insist it's "one of the worst fishing reports I've read yet." Since you are from a nearby community, I'd like to ask what specific fishing reports you've "read" that were better, and why, so we know.


----------



## TIGHTLINER (Apr 7, 2004)

'Buckeye Angler'

Is a member of this site. Although his last activity was nearly one year ago, when he was promoting his TV show. Maybe he could resurface and weigh in on some of the issue presented in this thread that were stimulated by this article.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

I love one of the last statements in the report. And I quote

"Feel free to utilize this article as a tacklebox tear-sheet reference. Here's hoping all our readers have a safe and productive 2008."

The only good that piece of paper would be good for would be to wipe your rear end.

Cuyahoga River is pushed down the fisherman's throat it seems. As if it is some diamond in the rough. 

I think the report only got 1 thing correct. That would be that the Hoga probably is #1 in Pike waters. Though you may get more size elsewhere, the numbers and chances to hookup with them in the Hoga are greater.

Other than that, the rest of the report that lists the Hoga is laughable.

#5 for Largemouth....funny I have been fishing there a long time, and heavy fishing the past 5 years on the Hoga...I have caught 1 Largemouth worth lipping.

#2 for Smallmouth.....yeah theres alot in there...bring your ultra light and catch a hundred smaller than 6". Biggest I ever got was 13"

#5 for Bluegill.....not even worth mentioning.....the report is wrong in my opinion.

#4 for Catfish...haha....funny that the hoga is on the list, yet Springfield Lake which has now been stocked for several years and has a high population of cats didn't make the list...

#5 for Crappie....whatever.....

#5 for perch.....your kidding me right???

The trout comment about more being caught in the lake than rivers is so funny I about fell off my chair. 

Please provide us with proof that this is true, and I will eat crow.... There are a greater number of river fisherman that target steelhead in the rivers than there are Erie Boat fisherman that target them. When I get home I will pull out the numbers and post the truth....

If someone is gonna take the time to write a report on the upcomming season, they should probably do a bit more research on past seasons results, rather than continuing to mis-inform the public. 

Sorry if I offended anyone, but the truth hurts....the majority of the report is a joke.

flash--------------------------------------------out


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

Over the years Jack usually shows up at The Ravenna Marine Show (which I believe is still this week-end)........Maybe any OGF"S that hit the show, might just run into him there and can either get him to respond or just see what he might have to say on the issues being raised.......Just a thought...


----------



## OhioFlyer (Mar 14, 2008)

Why isn't Pymatuning on here for Bass?


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

In Friday, Mar. 14th Reched Courier, Jack addressed some of the issues in this thread-sort of. He did wind up by asking anyone, who has issues, to send an email to his website and will try to explain his positions on any of the conjectured comments in the preview article. Try 'buckeyeangler.com' (I think that's it.) The implication is that he's available for DIRECT CONTACT and resents any cheap shots in this site?! He did mention he is not (or no longer??) a member of this site but his brother still reads it. 
Personally, I am thankful there is still one local paper that has an Outdoor Column-right or wrong!


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Can you post the article? They had it locked for us non-subscribers.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

No one is taking cheap shots at Jack. He's opened himself up to questions and criticism by what he wrote in the article. He's also, through past contact with a few of our members, not come out in a positive light. 

If anyone would care to contact him, feel free. It would be the route to take, to deal with him directly. The article link was posted here though, so the questions and comments are here too. 

I have nothing against Jack, but I do look at the article as one persons opinion, and that's about it.


----------



## HeadwatersEd (Mar 14, 2006)

Although I don't like to draw too much attention to the cuyahoga, i have to disagree with some of the statements in this post. I have caught many largemouth in the 3-4 pound range, lots of smallies around the same, perch over 9 inches, and many slab crappie. Its easy to jump to conclusions about the productivity of a body of water, even after years of fishing (i've done it myself), but sometimes just knowing spots and techniques can make all the difference in the world.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm sure no one was denying that folks catch nice fish in the Cuyahoga. I have too, fishing it since I was a kid. I think the main issue is the ranking where it is.


----------



## HeadwatersEd (Mar 14, 2006)

The point i was trying to make was that the ranking of any fishery is kind of arbitrary. Unless it is a statistical ranking based only on collected data from a scientific study, everyone is going to have different opinions on every body of water.

I was only commenting on the posts, i hadn't read the article. After checking it out it seems like it was written about areas of the Cuyahoga i am unfamiliar with and really have no idea what they are like. I'd be curious to try some of the techniques that i have had success with in these areas to see if they live up to the articles hype. Sure sounds like good fishing. I've caught alot of nice bass from there, but an article that can put it in the same ranking with Ladue and Magadore is making one hell of a claim.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

There wasn't anything of substance in the article last Friday to bother with trying a reprint-which I did and was also unsuccessful. It was a carefully written-several short paragraphs-to not offend anyone, and basically did NOT deal with any specifics. I pretty much summarized the content below. If you have issues with what was projected in his article on projections for 2008, email him and express your concerns. He will, no doubt, respond back to you as he has said-but he did say that he doesn't expect many of the sites "colleagues" to contact him.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Maybe next Spring we'll come up with an OGF Members Fishing Prospects... Not necessarily to give away hot spots, but to tap into the vast knowledge of our member base to point folks in the right direction. Sort of what we do here in an informal way, anyway. Might look good to be a little more organized.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

I know I try my best too keep it about the water and fish that are in it but sometimes its easier said then done. Every year seems a little diff then the last. Hopefully this year is that much better. Makes for a challenge right out of the gates. Muddy cold water! Still the same fish or no fish its still worth the posts. I think theyre are way to many fish in Ohio waters to say one is better than the other. How can one tell what lays below a surface on a hole lake or river. Got to catch some! Just helps to have sites like this to help people that have a hard time catching them. It would make for a good forum!


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

I'll help with the PA reports if you need me.


----------

